# The many ways to use berries:



## FluffyAngel (Mar 19, 2012)

I know there are so many ways to use berries but the season is about to be upon us and I will have blueberries out the wazoo. I will be getting some strawberries from a local u-pick berry farm. I am going to list off a few things I've tried in the past.  There's the usual preserves, cakes, ice cream, muffins, pancakes, & pies.  Then there's Greek salad with strawberries & blue cheese, Cheddar garlic biscuits with extra chunks of Cheddar sauteed & drained onions and blueberries, blueberries in vegetable soup, ground beef pizza with blueberries and bell peppers,  stuffed bell peppers with jalopenos & You guessed it - blueberries. Any other ideas on how to incorporate any kind of Berry into savory dishes or any favorite ideas or recipes of any Berry kind welcome. Let's talk berries unlimited


----------



## CraigC (Mar 19, 2012)

Berry sangria. Strawberry and elderberry wine. Glaze for ham. Just thinking out loud.


----------



## merstar (Mar 19, 2012)

Blueberry salsa, Blueberry sherbet, Blueberry sauce, Blueberry Fool...


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 19, 2012)

They freeze well, I have a whole nag still in my freezer from last summer. Defrost and the are as good as new


----------



## FluffyAngel (Mar 19, 2012)

I still have 5 gallons of blueberries in my freezer from last year. We have a "few" blueberry bushes...ahem... a few dozen or 50 or so. When you come to our house,  I'm telling you - it's the Bubba Gump of blueberries, you never know where you'll find a blueberry. I have even put them in chili before - wouldn't recommend that one though. It wasn't bad,  but simply a waste of blueberries.


----------



## merstar (Mar 19, 2012)

Some good ideas to check out here:
Oregon-Grown Blueberries - Varieties


----------



## Cerise (Mar 20, 2012)

Cream cheese and blueberry stuffed French Toast

blueberry pancakes

muffins

Lemon blueberry poundcake

crepes

blintzes

trifle or individual trifles w/ lemon yogurt or pudding, ladyfingers, poundcake or angel food cake

dump cake

mix them into yogurt

granita

smoothies

ice cream

over waffles

over cereal, oatmeal

jam or preserves

blueberry vinaigrette dressing

blueberry tart w/ puff pastry

blueberry cheesecake bars

*Blueberry Pot Pies* (w/ sour cream ice cream)
(in a pinch, you could use refrigerated pie dough)

Blueberry Pot Pie with Sour Cream Ice Cream Recipe | MyRecipes.com


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 20, 2012)

The Great British Summer Pudding. I use any mix of berries.
Delia's English summer pudding recipe - directors cut - YouTube


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 20, 2012)

So, Angel, do you make jam/jellies with it?


----------



## FluffyAngel (Mar 20, 2012)

Oh yes. Every year.


----------



## FluffyAngel (Mar 20, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:
			
		

> The Great British Summer Pudding. I use any mix of berries.
> Delia's English summer pudding recipe - directors cut - YouTube



I might have to quote an insurance company here: that's so easy a caveman could do it! Definitely going to try this one.Thanks.


----------



## FluffyAngel (Mar 20, 2012)

merstar said:
			
		

> Some good ideas to check out here:
> Oregon-Grown Blueberries - Varieties



Awesome link. I saw a tarragon blue cheese blueberry dressing, blueberry salmon and a blueberry polenta cake I'm interested in.  Thanks.


----------



## FluffyAngel (Mar 20, 2012)

Cerise said:
			
		

> Cream cheese and blueberry stuffed French Toast
> 
> blueberry pancakes
> 
> ...



Nice list of ideas. I do several variations of trifles every so often. We've done pancakes, muffins, poundcakes, dump cakes, smoothies,mixed in yogurt (that's a staple at our house), ice cream, over waffles, cereal, oatmeal, preserves, &  tarts. Haven't done blueberry cheesecake bars, pot pies,  granitas, or vinaigrette but would like to.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 20, 2012)

*Berries and the Mediterranean*

Lovely postings ... 

Though it is still quite early for strawberry season in Spain which is quite a bit later, May - July ... 

Black berries, rasberries & blueberries are more or less always available and of course, there are frozen ones --- for berry aficionados ...

This is " Cherry Season " in Spain ... ( March - April ) 

In Italia, berries are predominately used in Gelatos, icecream making and granitas, syrups for ices and sorbet or sherbert. 

I have made Strawberries, called Fresones ( large naturally aromatic and sweet ) ones for a Strawberry Sangría ... Nice for a Shellfish Paella lunch. 

There are wild strawberries called Fresas which are from southern Madrid, in Aranjuez, which is a Designation of Origin, and these are small however, luscious. 

I had also watch Bola´s You Tube Video this morning ... the only problem for me was that the woman added an excessive amount of white sugar, which, if the berries were ripe and sweet, is totally unnecessary in my viewpoint. Otherwise, thanks Bola for the recipe however, I would use much less sugar. 

Berries even when ripe do have a tendency to have a slight tartness ... especially rasberries, black berries and strawberries ... 

*** SANGRÍA and CHEESECAKE ... just a fruit bowl with a variety of colored spiced sugars: curry sugar, chili pepper sugar, chocolate sugar, vanilla sugar, rose petal sugar etcetra ... 

Thanks.
Margi.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 21, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> I had also watch Bola´s You Tube Video this morning ... the only problem for me was that the woman added an excessive amount of white sugar, which, if the berries were ripe and sweet, is totally unnecessary in my viewpoint. Otherwise, thanks Bola for the recipe however, I would use much less sugar.
> 
> Berries even when ripe do have a tendency to have a slight tartness ... especially rasberries, black berries and strawberries ...


Margi the woman is Saint Delia Smith.
There are two reasons for the amount of sugar used in this recipe, one is the plain bread which absorbs the syrup, the other is the red berry is very tart think cranberry.
This is last seasons jamming strawb, damson, crabapple, rasberry jams in outhouse picture by Hvar2010 - Photobucket 

Ps my wifes fav berry is the wild strawb. The grow like weeds in Serbia and in every market they sell the jam and clotted cream (kaymak) but they dont eat the kaymak with sweet food. I made some scones and introduced them to the delights of a Cornish Cream Tea.


----------



## Cerise (Mar 21, 2012)

This strawberry and mascarpone crostata is_ almost_ too pretty to eat... 

Recipe: Strawberry crostata - latimes.com


----------



## taxlady (Mar 21, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Margi the woman is Saint Delia Smith.
> There are two reasons for the amount of sugar used in this recipe, one is the plain bread which absorbs the syrup, the other is the red berry is very tart think cranberry.
> This is last seasons jamming strawb, damson, crabapple, rasberry jams in outhouse picture by Hvar2010 - Photobucket
> 
> Ps my wifes fav berry is the wild strawb. The grow like weeds in Serbia and in every market they sell the jam and clotted cream (kaymak) but they dont eat the kaymak with sweet food. I made some scones and introduced them to the delights of a Cornish Cream Tea.



I'm pretty sure there is a third reason. Sugar helps to draw the juice out of the berries. But, I think you need less sugar if you heat the berries, like she does. When I make berry gelatin, I add sugar and let them sit at room temperature for a few hours. That brings out plenty of juice.

Wild strawberries are my favourite berry too.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 21, 2012)

*Sangría with Strawberries*

I sometimes make a Sangría with fresh May - June strawberries ... Here is the quick version of my recipe ...

4 cups La Rioja red wine ( I normally use Marqués De Cáceres - La Rioja ) 
1/8 superfine sugar
2 cups club soda 
10 ripened strawberries sliced in quarters 
3/4 cup Spanish or French Brandy of choice 
1 fresh Lemon diced
1 double skin Israeli type Orange diced 

1. mix wine, brandy and sugar stirring to dissolve sugar
2. chill well 2 hours
3. add soda and the fruit, just before serving 
4. Just before serving: add 1 cinammon stick, 1 clove and a pinch of allspice 

Enjoy. Ciao. 
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 21, 2012)

@ Bolas,

Yes, I know that cranberries could be a bit on tart side ... Nice recipe ... I would just change the berries and use alot less White Sugar ... 

I am not too familiar with UK Chefs, except for very very very international ones, for example: Heston Blumenthal ( cool dude ), Jaime Oliver ( I have several of his cookbooks ) and Gordon Ramsey who is absolutely a wizard and brilliant even on the business side of restaurateuring ... and have all his cookbks too --- I love his Rôti and papillote cooking techniques  ... 

Margi.  

Have a nice evening.
Margi.


----------



## Cerise (Mar 21, 2012)

I also like strawberry sangria with white wine.  Very similar, but soak the berries in the wine with sugar a few hours in the refrigerator, then place them in a pitcher and add the club soda.  The wine-soaked berries are nice served over poundcake with whipped cream.  Thank you for sharing your recipe.



Margi Cintrano said:


> I sometimes make a Sangría with fresh May - June strawberries ... Here is the quick version of my recipe ...
> 
> 4 cups La Rioja red wine ( I normally use Marqués De Cáceres - La Rioja )
> 1/8 superfine sugar
> ...


----------



## Cerise (Mar 21, 2012)

Also, almost any fruit will work in a crostata - frrom apples to berries.  Very simple to put together, and a nice presentation.  Enjoy.



Cerise said:


> This strawberry and mascarpone crostata is_ almost_ too pretty to eat...
> 
> Recipe: Strawberry crostata - latimes.com


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 21, 2012)

Sangria with white wine and pound cake --- thanks for idea !

Margi.


----------



## Cerise (Mar 24, 2012)

FluffyAngel said:


> Nice list of ideas. I do several variations of trifles every so often. We've done pancakes, muffins, poundcakes, dump cakes, smoothies,mixed in yogurt (that's a staple at our house), ice cream, over waffles, cereal, oatmeal, preserves, & tarts. Haven't done *blueberry cheesecake bars*, pot pies, granitas, or vinaigrette but would like to.


 
*No-Bake Blueberry (Ricotta) Cheesecake Bars*

No-Bake Blueberry Cheesecake Bars - Video Library - The New York Times


http://www.nytimes.com/2008/07/23/dining/231mrex.html?_r=1


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Mar 24, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:
			
		

> Margi the woman is Saint Delia Smith.
> There are two reasons for the amount of sugar used in this recipe, one is the plain bread which absorbs the syrup, the other is the red berry is very tart think cranberry.
> This is last seasons jamming strawb, damson, crabapple, rasberry jams in outhouse picture by Hvar2010 - Photobucket
> 
> Ps my wifes fav berry is the wild strawb. The grow like weeds in Serbia and in every market they sell the jam and clotted cream (kaymak) but they dont eat the kaymak with sweet food. I made some scones and introduced them to the delights of a Cornish Cream Tea.



Oh, do you have a favorite scones recipe you could share?

As for berry ideas, I wonder how a beef and blueberry stew seasoned with curry or garam masala would be. I love a strawberry glaze on pork and just about any berry seems to go well with chicken. Maybe a rice stuffing with berries, celery and black pepper stuffed into chicken breasts. I'm not really a fan of rice pudding but I think berries would be a good substitute for the raisins that freaquently end up in it. Similar to that idea would be a chilled rice salad where you cook the rice, then add a berry vinegarette, berries, cucumber, carrots or maybe even raw zucchini or shredded cabbage and then chill it. If you have a dehydrator you could make berry fruit leather. You could also make a cucumber salad with berries, sour cream and maybe walnuts. You could fill celery sticks with peanut butter or cream cheese and poke blue berries into them. Ants on a log blueberry style. You could try adding them to coleslaw. Maybe a pasta salad with berries, olives and grape tomatoes, whole wheat rottini all tossed with lemon and chopped fresh basil. I think that's all my head wilk come up with for the moment. A lot of this is just thinking out loud but they're all things I would try (except the rice pudding). If I think of anything else I'll return and post it.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Mar 24, 2012)

I thought of something else. I've had chilled berry soups before and they were really good. Purreed berries with cinnamon and cloves, heated but not really cooked. Crush fresh mint leaves into cream and then add the cream to the berries. Another one is purreed berries with lime, a dash of corriander and allspice.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 24, 2012)

Berry cordials.  Wild raspberry cordial tastes just like wild raspberries, with a kick.  I haven't made it with other berries, but I would bet it would work with a little smushing.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 24, 2012)

Good Afternoon Ladies and Gents,

Cherry Season is here ... 

I had a "Black Cherry Salmorejo", which is similar to a Gazpacho, however, without tomato ... and it was absolutely awesome ... So -- Berries work absolutely lovely as a cold soup ... 

The Fruit chopped and ready for a Blender
Bread - day old baguette 
Olive Oil E.V. 
Jerez Aged Vinegar or Rasberry Vinegar 
Sugar To Taste 

Thanks for nice post.
Margi. Cintrano.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 24, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:
			
		

> Good Afternoon Ladies and Gents,
> 
> Cherry Season is here ...
> 
> ...



Oooh.  Sounds wonderful, Margi!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 24, 2012)

Blueberry Fool

Macerate two cups of crushed blueberries with 1/2 cup sugar.  Let sit for 1 hour.  Butter the sides and bottom of one deep, round casserole dish.  Press a layer of sweet bread, or sponge cake to coat all sides of the dish.  Add a enough blueberries to cover the bottom layer.  Add another layer of bread/cake, then a layer of macerated blueberries.  Continue the layers until the dish is full, with the final layer being bread/cake.  Place a heavy plate on top and pop it in the fridge.  Let chill overnight.

This turns into a wonderful "pudding" that is great served with sweetened, whiped cream (Chantilly Cream).

You can use the same process with any kind of berry that you want to use.  The resultant dish is cold and refreshing, great when the weather warms up, or to follow a good hearty stew, roast, or soup.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh, I've also seen blueberries added to link, breakfast sausage, inside the casings.  They weren't bad.

another great use would be to make blueberry frostings, and blueberry pastry cream for filled doughnuts, eclairs, puffs, and profiteroles.

My absolutely favorite thing to do with blueberries is to pick them wild, and at the end of the picking day, gather one last bunch, enough to fill two hands, with whoever comes with me, and stuff them all into our mouths at the same time.  Our wild, Michigan blueberries are unmatched for sweetness and intense blueberry flavor.  When you fill your mouth with almost more than it can hold, and chomp them down, it is blueberry goodness like nothing else.  You have to see the smiles on the faces of all participants.  I'm so looking forward to sharing that experience again with Sprout, and for the first time with my two granddaughters.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 24, 2012)

*Dawgluver: Black Cherry Salmorejo*

Thanks alot ... I am going to translate the recipe to English and post it in Fruit Section over the Holiday coming ... I shall try to do before we head over to Italy --- however, in Gargano I can sit and soak up the sun and just translate a grouping of recipes --- 

Have nice wkend. Where did u go for your BD ? 
Margi.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 24, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Berry cordials.  Wild raspberry cordial tastes just like wild raspberries, with a kick.  I haven't made it with other berries, but I would bet it would work with a little smushing.



Ooh, could I please have the recipe for raspberry cordial?


----------



## Mel! (Mar 25, 2012)

You could freeze the berries, and put them in drinks, instead of ice.


----------



## FluffyAngel (Mar 25, 2012)

taxlady said:
			
		

> Ooh, could I please have the recipe for raspberry cordial?



I second that.  I would love that recipe also.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 25, 2012)

taxlady said:
			
		

> Ooh, could I please have the recipe for raspberry cordial?



Sure!  Fill one gallon jar with unwashed berries.  Add one pound of superfine sugar, and fill 'er up with vodka.  Close jar and let sit in cool, dark place for 6 to 9 weeks.  Strain into bottles or jars.  I get first squeezins and second squeezins using a colander and wooden spoon.  You can make smaller amounts too.  I buzz regular sugar in the FP as superfine is hard to find around here.


----------



## FluffyAngel (Mar 25, 2012)

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> Sure!  Fill one gallon jar with unwashed berries.  Add one pound of superfine sugar, and fill 'er up with vodka.  Close jar and let sit in cool, dark place for 6 to 9 weeks.  Strain into bottles or jars.  I get first squeezins and second squeezins using a colander and wooden spoon.  You can make smaller amounts too.  I buzz regular sugar in the FP as superfine is hard to find around here.



Think blueberries would work the same?


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 25, 2012)

FluffyAngel said:
			
		

> Think blueberries would work the same?



I think so.   I would smush them up a bit in the jar.  Raspberries are more porous, so no need to smush.


----------



## FluffyAngel (Mar 25, 2012)

AWESOME!!! I can't wait for blueberry season now for certain.  THANK YOU.)  )  )


----------



## taxlady (Mar 25, 2012)

I just sent a link to that recipe for raspberry cordials to DH. He has been asking about cordials.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 25, 2012)

You're welcome, FA! 

Super, TL!  It is really yummy.  Important not to wash the berries.

 Canadians may be familiar with the Anne of Green Gables books.  Anne got her best friend Dianna drunk on raspberry cordial!  So be careful!


----------



## taxlady (Mar 25, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> You're welcome, FA!
> 
> Super, TL!  It is really yummy.  Important not to wash the berries.
> 
> Canadians may be familiar with the Anne of Green Gables books.  Anne got her best friend Dianna drunk on raspberry cordial!  So be careful!



I have a bag of frozen raspberries, blueberries, and Marion blackberries. Do you think that would work?


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 25, 2012)

taxlady said:
			
		

> I have a bag of frozen raspberries, blueberries, and Marion blackberries. Do you think that would work?



It should.  I would defrost and drain them, maybe smush them a bit because of the blueberries.  Oooh, I would think that would make a wonderful cordial!

I've only used the wild raspberries.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 25, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> It should.  I would defrost and drain them, maybe smush them a bit because of the blueberries.  Oooh, I would think that would make a wonderful cordial!
> 
> I've only used the wild raspberries.



Do you pick your own wild raspberries? I'm so envious. I find that raspberries lose a really yummy component within a few hours of picking. I had feral raspberries when I lived in the country and I picked wild ones in the woods in Denmark.

Here they sell them in what looks like a 4 ounce container for about $4. And those are berries that were picked, who knows when and then had to travel to the city. That's why I buy them frozen. They freeze them at the farm, so they don't lose that special, yumminess and they are lots cheaper.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 25, 2012)

taxlady said:
			
		

> Do you pick your own wild raspberries? I'm so envious. I find that raspberries lose a really yummy component within a few hours of picking. I had feral raspberries when I lived in the country and I picked wild ones in the woods in Denmark.
> 
> Here they sell them in what looks like a 4 ounce container for about $4. And those are berries that were picked, who knows when and then had to travel to the city. That's why I buy them frozen. They freeze them at the farm, so they don't lose that special, yumminess and they are lots cheaper.



We used to pick our own.  Then the county came and stole our dirt and wild raspberries.  We have wooded acreage, and following a flood, they brought their machines and stole our dirt to build up land that got washed away elsewhere.  Couldn't believe it, I was just sick.  We have since bought and closed the road in the woods the county dug up, but too late for the raspberries.  I will have to go in search of more patches, though the TNT is gone.

DH and I would pick huge amounts.  Since he's susceptible to poison ivy, and I'm not, I had the job of climbing through the vines and getting the sweetest, most wonderful raspberries.  We both got really scratched up, but it was worth it!


----------



## taxlady (Mar 25, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> We used to pick our own.  Then the county came and stole our dirt and wild raspberries.  We have wooded acreage, and following a flood, they brought their machines and stole our dirt to build up land that got washed away elsewhere.  Couldn't believe it, I was just sick.  We have since bought and closed the road in the woods the county dug up, but too late for the raspberries.  I will have to go in search of more patches, though the TNT is gone.
> 
> DH and I would pick huge amounts.  Since he's susceptible to poison ivy, and I'm not, I had the job of climbing through the vines and getting the sweetest, most wonderful raspberries.  We both got really scratched up, but it was worth it!



Bummer. When you find some more wild ones, you should spread the seeds and canes. Yup, lots of scratches, but well worth it.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 25, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> We used to pick our own.  Then the county came and stole our dirt and wild raspberries.  We have wooded acreage, and following a flood, they brought their machines and stole our dirt to build up land that got washed away elsewhere.  Couldn't believe it, I was just sick.  We have since bought and closed the road in the woods the county dug up, but too late for the raspberries.  I will have to go in search of more patches, though the TNT is gone.
> 
> DH and I would pick huge amounts.  Since he's susceptible to poison ivy, and I'm not, I had the job of climbing through the vines and getting the sweetest, most wonderful raspberries.  We both got really scratched up, but it was worth it!



I know how that feels.  At the end road that connects the four roads of our subdivision, a ditch runs the length of the road.  About 5 years back, the entire ditch was loaded with wild raspberries.  One of our neighbors likes to play with his tractors, and big-boy toys.  He went along with his brush-hog attachment and mowed them all down.  I'd been picking from those bushes for years, as had other people in the neighborhood.  I asked him why he cut down all the raspberries.  He said they were an eyesore.  Normally, the man is a really good neighbor.  But I have to say that I miss those raspberry bushes.  Fortunately, I have wild bushes along my garage, and next to my driveway.  Another neighbor frequently volunteers to clear them out for me.  I just tell him to back right away from my raspberry bushes.  I happen to enjoy wild things, a lot!

I'm the guy who lets dandelions grow in my yard, much to my DW's dismay.  I try to explain to her that they are the first flowering plant, and are essential to the well being of honeybees, early in the season.  I have a freind that keeps honeybee hives, and gives me a good price on some of the best tasting honey I've tasted.

I'm just not a big fan of manicured lawns.  They aren't natural, and don't help nature in any way, shape, or form.  To the contrary, they generally hurt nature wherever they are grown, by supporting mono-culture, and taking up space where trees and other plant life should be growing.

Ok, I'm climbing off my soapbox now.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady (Mar 25, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I know how that feels.  At the end road that connects the four roads of our subdivision, a ditch runs the length of the road.  About 5 years back, the entire ditch was loaded with wild raspberries.  One of our neighbors likes to play with his tractors, and big-boy toys.  He went along with his brush-hog attachment and mowed them all down.  I'd been picking from those bushes for years, as had other people in the neighborhood.  I asked him why he cut down all the raspberries.  He said they were an eyesore.  Normally, the man is a really good neighbor.  But I have to say that I miss those raspberry bushes.  Fortunately, I have wild bushes along my garage, and next to my driveway.  Another neighbor frequently volunteers to clear them out for me.  I just tell him to back right away from my raspberry bushes.  I happen to enjoy wild things, a lot!
> 
> I'm the guy who lets dandelions grow in my yard, much to my DW's dismay.  I try to explain to her that they are the first flowering plant, and are essential to the well being of honeybees, early in the season.  I have a freind that keeps honeybee hives, and gives me a good price on some of the best tasting honey I've tasted.
> 
> ...



I'm with you Chief.

God on Lawns


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 25, 2012)

taxlady said:
			
		

> I'm with you Chief.
> 
> God on Lawns



Good one, TL!

Chief, the county guy who stole our dirt and berries was also a friend, and hadn't a clue what he'd done.  Grrrrrr.


----------



## FluffyAngel (Mar 27, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:
			
		

> I know how that feels.  At the end road that connects the four roads of our subdivision, a ditch runs the length of the road.  About 5 years back, the entire ditch was loaded with wild raspberries.  One of our neighbors likes to play with his tractors, and big-boy toys.  He went along with his brush-hog attachment and mowed them all down.  I'd been picking from those bushes for years, as had other people in the neighborhood.  I asked him why he cut down all the raspberries.  He said they were an eyesore.  Normally, the man is a really good neighbor.  But I have to say that I miss those raspberry bushes.  Fortunately, I have wild bushes along my garage, and next to my driveway.  Another neighbor frequently volunteers to clear them out for me.  I just tell him to back right away from my raspberry bushes.  I happen to enjoy wild things, a lot!
> 
> I'm the guy who lets dandelions grow in my yard, much to my DW's dismay.  I try to explain to her that they are the first flowering plant, and are essential to the well being of honeybees, early in the season.  I have a freind that keeps honeybee hives, and gives me a good price on some of the best tasting honey I've tasted.
> 
> ...




Our blueberries are also mostly all wild too.  I much prefer the taste of my blueberries to the store bought ones - even the ones from local produce stands seem to be bland & lacking in that blueberry flavor. Part of the reason some of our land was purchased was to protect those little delicacies.

Natural lawn - Me too. You can have a natural somewhat manicured lawn. We have one. We don't "treat" the yard for dandelions as we don't believe our yard is diseased. We only have about 5 acres & almost one whole side is heavily dandelioned, & I think it is beautiful. To me it looks like a scene from "Little House on the Prairie".  I used to babysit a cousin & when she was 3 years old she LOVED playing in that field. I have a picture of her that everyone raves about & wants with that background.  If we have an outdoor event we can still "Manicure the lawn" & it looks great (to us anyway). It's neatly cut & safe. And natural the way I like it.


----------



## lyndaW (Mar 27, 2012)

As everyone knows berries are expensive and frequently you find that dreadful fuzzy mold growing on them.
I have been doing this for years, and it really does work

When I buy fresh berries I make a mixture of one part white vinegar or apple cider  & ten parts water...I dump the berries into the mixture & swirl it around.............DRAIN.......you can rinse if you want but the mixture is so diluted you can't taste the vinegar.  The vinegar kills any mold or bacteria spores........put them in your fridge..your berries should last at least two weeks.    I have also been known to freeze these berries in small (meal sized) zip lock bags or small freezer containers


----------

